# Gnuber here....I have a brand new car...



## Lucky Rabbit (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a brand new Car. like 200 miles on it. Do I really have to submit an Inspection report on the vehicle. Seems ridiculous. Help! Suggestions... Is it me, or is Ubers website pretty UN helpful.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Lucky Rabbit said:


> I have a brand new Car. like 200 miles on it. Do I really have to submit an Inspection report on the vehicle. Seems ridiculous. Help! Suggestions... Is it me, or is Ubers website pretty UN helpful.


Only if its a Volkswagen


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Or a Dodge Dart.


----------



## Lucky Rabbit (Oct 3, 2015)

lol.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Yep, you have to carry that completed form with you in the city too. There are a number of places you can go get it filled out, like CarX, etc.


----------

